# Model View Komponente für Swing



## miketech (19. Jul 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte auf eine Datenbank zugreifen und das Ergebnis einer Anfrage in einer Swing-GUI darstellen. D.h. einzelne Felder eines Eintrags sollen mit verschiedenen Input-Feldern der Swing-GUI verbunden werden. Ebenso sollen Änderungen in der Oberfäche auf den eigentlichen Daten vorgenommen werden.

Natürlich kann ich das nun alles per Hand schreiben, vielleicht mit DAOs etc. Aber gibt es vielleicht auch fertige Model-View Komponenten, damit ich z.B. einfach ein GUI-Element an ein Datenbankfeld binden kann?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2007)

tja, da gibt es so viele Varianten:
die unterstützten DBs, die Art der Abfragen, die verwendeten Datentypen,
die Darstellung zum Transport (DAOs), 
Aussehen/ Bedienung/ Funktionalität/ interner Aufbau/ interne Kontrolle der GUI

wer immer sowas baut, wird wohl gleich den Schritt zu einem graphischen DB-Client weitergehen,

http://www.mysql.de/products/tools/query-browser/

sowas wäre dann, selbst als Open Source, durch die enorme Komplexität nicht wirklich selber zu gebrauchen,

sehe schwarz, da was passendes kleines zu finden, was du wohl suchst?


----------



## miketech (19. Jul 2007)

Hi,

naja ich suche eigentlich nur sowas der Art:


```
sqlResult = myConnection.query("select * from myTable");
sqlRow = sqlResult.getRow(1);
sqlRow["name"].bind(myForm.feld1);
sqlRow["vorname"].bind(myForm.feld2);
sqlRow["geburtstag"].bind(myForm.feld3);
```

Also irgendein Framework, was mir hier etwas Arbeit abnimmt, damit ich nicht später in der Form alle Änderungen per Hand an die DB propagieren muss.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## AlArenal (19. Jul 2007)

https://beansbinding.dev.java.net/


----------



## miketech (20. Jul 2007)

Hi,

das sieht sehr interessant aus, danke! Soll ja wohl auch Teil von Java7 werden.

Gruß

Mike


----------

